# Archery info resources?



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, y'all.
I haven't flung an arrow in nearly twenty years. I did some bow hunting when I was young, but trashed a shoulder in a car wreck, couldn't do it anymore, and sold my bows. Most of my experience has been with traditional equiptment, but I shot an O'neida recurve compund for a short while before my wreck.
Anyhow, while in Utah over the weekend, I was given a rig (by my girlfriend's ex, of all people, but that's a whole 'nuther story), and I'm dang excited to get back into archery now.
It's a Browning mantis "boss" with stablizer, limbsavers, quiver, PSE sights, and an adjustable rest. Release aid, a few arrows, and hardcase came with it, too.
Man, have things ever changed since I last shot a bow.....this thing looks like something from outer space, and I ain't so sure where to begin.
I've looked for some info on this bow (a manual I could download would be nice), but found very little. The bit of info I've found startes that the bow is adjustable between 60 and 80 lbs, but drawing it, it don't feel like much more than 45# to me.....again, it's been a while, and most of my experience is with recurves, so my estimations could be way off.
I've got a grip of questions, but to start....
What, exactly, is the idea behind an adjustable rest?
On the sights, to raise the point of impact, I should lower the sight pins, right?.........or is my dyslexia getting the better of me, again?
Anybody have any ideas on where I can find out more about this bow, or know of any good archery message boards where I might get a few (hundred) questions answered?
I'm anxious to do some shootin', but I got in from the airport real late last night, and it's been raining today, dangit.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Most any good archery shop will set up this bow for you. The adjustable rest is to be able to create perfect arrow flight, prevent fishtailing etc... One should always move the sight in the direction you are shooting. For example, if you shoot low, then lower the sight. The results of moving the sight is always opposite.If you shoot to the right, then move the sight to the right. Trust me on this one. I'm not familiar with this particular bow, so I'm not even sure what the let-off is. That's the lb's you actually are holding at full draw. Older compounds were 50%, newer ones are 65% to 85%.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

swamp man said:


> Hi, y'all.
> I haven't flung an arrow in nearly twenty years. I did some bow hunting when I was young, but trashed a shoulder in a car wreck, couldn't do it anymore, and sold my bows. Most of my experience has been with traditional equiptment, but I shot an O'neida recurve compund for a short while before my wreck.
> Anyhow, while in Utah over the weekend, I was given a rig (by my girlfriend's ex, of all people, but that's a whole 'nuther story), and I'm dang excited to get back into archery now.
> It's a Browning mantis "boss" with stablizer, limbsavers, quiver, PSE sights, and an adjustable rest. Release aid, a few arrows, and hardcase came with it, too.
> ...


The first thing you should check is the tiller. On Browning bows the idler usually is smaller in diameter than the cam, so to check the tiller one runs a string over the axles and measure from the inside of the two limb pockets to the string. On two cam bows measure to the bowstring.The distance to the string should be the same, although the lower measurement can be 1/8 inch greater only if all other means of correcting arrow flight have not worked. Tiller is set by adjusting the limb bolts slightly. Turning the limb bolt in increases the tiller distance on that respective end of the bow. If you lower or raise the poundage do so only 1/2 turn on each limb bolt at a time. Do not adjust the poundage unless you have a reliable way of measuring it such as a scale with hook on it. Never go 5 per cent lower than the lowest design setting. Since the lowest design setting is 60 pounds, the lowest you can safely go with out possible damage to the bow or poor performance is 57 pounds. Then recheck the tiller. If you are shooting with the release, the arrow rest center and the string should in perfect alignment. Move the sight to sight in the bow. If you decide to shoot fingers, Browning bows require the rest to be outside the string 1/32 to 1/8 inch to allow for the arrow bending upon release. How much out depends on how much the arrow fishtails. Adjust the pins down to raise the impact point, up to lower it, left to move impact right. Remember the arrow tip will move opposite to where you move the pin. I would change the rest to a Whisker Biscuit even though it will knock 2 to 5 ft/sec off the arrow speed. Also check the distance from the knocking point to the peep and kisser button if they are on the bowstring. You should not have to lower your head to line them up, move them to make shooting comfortable..Good luck with your bow.


----------

